# Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?



## ajam (30. Mai 2005)

fahre am kommenden we zum brandungs-/molenangeln nach markgrafenheide (warnemünde). da ich aus dem land brandenburg kommen, es aber hier keine wattwürmer zu kaufen gibt, würde ich gern wissen, wie ich an meine köder komme. habe gehört, es gibt tankstellen, die frische wattis im sortiment haben. wer kann mir helfen und mir sagen, wo ich was anständiges bekomme. hinzuzufügen ist, dass wir erst gegen 21.00 die küste erreichen werden (arbeiten und so...). wo liegt momentan der stückpreis?

mfg ajam


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

der stückpreis liegt bei 18 cent !!!
und wenn die krabben am strand sind, hast du innerhalb kurzer zeit schon ne menge verangelt. dass es an tankstellen wattis geben soll habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gehört. hier in schleswig-holstein gibt es sowas zumindest an der A1 nicht.
wünsche viel glück bei den würmern


----------



## ajam (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

mmhhh...

welche köder laufen denn sonst noch so an der ostsee. hab gelesen, dass der hering (als fetzen) ausgedient hat. hab zwar auch ein paar proben von den berkley wattis, will mich aber aufgrund einiger erfahrungsberichte nicht auf die verlassen.


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

also eigentlich laufen nur ringler und wattis.
heringsfetzen kann-aber muss nicht laufen. ich angel eigentlich nie mit hering.


----------



## karlosito (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

also in warnemünde is ein angelladen der samstags und sonntags auf hat. der laden heisst" robbe's angelladen". er ist auch ein boardie(robbe-warnemünde) musst ihn ma anschreiben und fragen wie lang er am sonntag auf hat.


----------



## Rosi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

Solltest du Fr. Abend keine Würmer bekommen, gehst du eben blinkern. Der Wind soll nachlassen am Wochenende, dafür gießt es den ganzen Freitag. 

21 Uhr ist ein guter Beginn zum Blinkern auf Dorsch.#hHast du einen Schein für die Küste?

Ich kenne keine Tankstelle an der es Wattis gibt oder andere Naturköder. Im Überseehafen ist eine Tanke, die Tageskarten für die Warnow ( in der Heringszeit ) ausgibt.


----------



## Katze_01 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

Moin


An Deutschen Tankstellen ist mir das völlig unbekannt, 

ganz anders siehts in Dänemark aus. 

Da bekommt man an den Tanken Wattis und Ringler|supergri


----------



## Shorty77 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

Recht hat er! Als ich mit Timmy4903 in Dänemark war, standen wir zunächst auch vor dem Problem "woher nu die Wattis nehmen"?!? Aber kurz nachgefragt und siehe da, an beinahe jeder Tanke oder sogar in einfachen Holzkästen direkt an der Straße!!! 
Aber mir ist nicht bekannt, daß es -zumindest hier in OH- irgendwo Wattis o.ä. an der Tanke zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## Timmy4903 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

In Dänemark steht an den Kästen dann auch "Sandörm" oder so...
Schmeißt man einfach das Geld in den Kasten und nimmt sich welche...

Ein geiles System, sollte man auch in Deutschland einführen...


----------



## ajam (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

@ rosi: wie weit muss ich raus zum blinkern? welche köder eignen sich: spinner, blinker, twister etc.?


----------



## Rosi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

ajam , was willst du denn fangen?

Hornhecht am Tage mit Silberblinker ( Thor ), also kein schlanker Blinker, die fliegen nicht so gut ) um 22g. Du setzt zwischen Haken und Ring besser noch einen 2.Ring oder einen kleinen Wirbel, weil sich der Hornhecht dreht im Drill.

Hornhecht nachts mit Pose und Fetzen ( Hering, Tobiasfisch )

Dorsch abends u nachts mit Wobbler um 20g, die fliegen am besten.
Den Wobbler langsam führen, sonst bist du über dem Fisch. 

Oder mit Hansen grey um 20g / bei glatter See geht auch der Viktor. Farbe was mit orange oder gelb, neuerdings geht auch grün/schwarz ganz gut.
Den Blinker mußt du ziemlich schnell führen, sonst hakelt der sich fest. 
Bevor er sich festhakelt, gibt es kleine Stopper. Dann hängt schon Kraut im Drilling und es ist besser, du machst keine Manöver mehr, sondern holst straff ein, je schneller um so besser.

Spinner sind mir zu schwer, Twister hängen doch eher über dem Pilker vom Boot aus.
Und wirf soweit du kannst, dann merkst du doch etwa wo die Bisse kommen. Die Stelle wirfst du dann wieder an. Das ist ganz unterschiedlich.
Dickes Petri


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

@ rosi
der abstand zwischen drilling und blinker macht man deshalb weil er durch seinen schnabel den haken schlecht in den mund bekommt. das mit dem drehen ist natürlich auch so ne sache die ein positver nebeneffekt ist.
aber auch am tage läuft die wasserkugel oft meist besser als der blinker. ich bevorzuge übrigens schlanke blinker für die silberpfeile.

noch ein kurzer tip. wenn es dunkel ist solltet ihr dunkle blinker oder wobbler nehmen, da der fisch sie besser sehen kann wenn das restlicht von oben in die ostsee scheint


----------



## ajam (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

vielen Dank erstmal...
habe meine Wattis von Robbe bekommen, der seinen Laden extra am Samstag um 20.00 Uhr!!  nochmal für mich aufgeschlossen hat #6 (hoffe, er hat nicht zuviel vom Länderspiel verpasst). 
Pech hatten wir mit dem Wetter. Starker Wind, Angeln vom Strand unmöglich, also zur Mole.

Beute: 50er Dorsch auf Wattwurm
(und ne Menge Kleinfisch) 
Blinker ging gar nichts


----------



## Rosi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

Na wenigstens Einer zum mitnehmen. Blinkern war nicht am We, zu starker Gegenwind und zu hohe Wellen. So soll es auch bleiben lt. Windvorhersage. 

Nächstes Mal wird es besser#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

Wenn man in Dänemark Wattis kauft sollte man aber vorm bezahlen überprüfen wie frisch die sind ... Hatte schon ein oder zwei mal das ich mir die Würmer erst am Wasser angeguckt habe und feststellte das da nurnoch n ekliger Brei drin war =/
Und außerdem bekam man manchmal wenig Würmer für viel Geld .

Achja wo wir grad dabei sind der Preis für Wattis wurde zumindest hier in kiel letzte Woche auf 20 cent angehoben ...


----------



## Agalatze (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

hier ist alles beim alten mit 18 cent !!!
wer hat denn den preis angehoben ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

Von Großmann weiß ichs sicher und von Knutzen hab ichs auch gehört kanns aber net bestätigen .
Angeblich sind die Lieferkosten gestiegen oder irgendwie sowas sachte er ...
Wenn das so weitergeht fang ich bald wieder an selbst zu plümpern


----------



## dorschhai (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> In Dänemark steht an den Kästen dann auch "Sandörm" oder so...
> Schmeißt man einfach das Geld in den Kasten und nimmt sich welche...
> 
> Ein geiles System, sollte man auch in Deutschland einführen...



Ich finde das System auch GENIAL! #6 Egal wann du Würmer oder Tobis brauchst du bekommst fast immer welche. Leider kann man in Deutschland soetwas nicht einführen, da hier einfach alles, was nicht im Boden verankert ist, mitgenommen, zerschlagen oder verbrannt wird. Leider.#d Aber das ist nunmal Deutschland. In DK ist das eine ganz andere Mentalität, deshalb liebe ich dieses Land so sehr. Es ist einfach immer wieder wunderschön dort Urlaub zu machen, man fühlt sich richtig Wilkommen und gut aufgehoben!


----------



## Agalatze (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

soviel zum thema LKW maut !!!


----------



## bootsangler-b (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

und zum thema fischereischein...

bernd


----------



## Rosi (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer an Tankstellen?*

Sagt mal, könnt ihr alle nicht schlafen|bla: Bei uns gibt es neuerdings Wattwürmer im Zooladen. Bei Fischfutter:q 

Ich habe auch nicht geschlafen, ich war .. das mit a und ngeln.


----------

